# now we know



## GregV814

why the holes in the box


----------



## Kyle

I never understood the fascination with golf until now....


----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> I never understood the fascination with golf until now....
> 
> View attachment 156670


And he still doubled bogey.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## glhs837

Kyle said:


> I never understood the fascination with golf until now....
> 
> View attachment 156670




Par 2, eh? Set for the average guy I see..... thats the average, right?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

50-Year-Old With Arthritis Wins PGA, Proudly Proves Once And For All That Golf Is Not A Sport
					

KIAWAH ISLAND, SC—The debate about golf’s place in the pantheon of human endeavors has officially ended.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## black dog




----------



## Kyle




----------



## CPUSA

Kyle said:


> View attachment 159244


That's just cool as crap...
I don't care who y'are...


----------



## Sneakers

A bug is a bug is a bug....


----------



## NextJen

God I hate bugs.


----------



## Grumpy

NextJen said:


> God I hate bugs.


----------



## NextJen

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 159250


I used to think you were cool.


----------



## Grumpy

NextJen said:


> I used to think you were cool.


 
And now you're ready to walk out
You're ready to run
Talk to me, can't you see
I would never wanna do what it seems I've done
You can't deal me the aces and think I wouldn't play
Don't let this be the reason you would walk away


----------



## Sneakers




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 159928


That's just sad.


----------



## Sneakers

I'm still trying to convince myself it's not a photoshop.


----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 159928


Madonna?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Clem72

Kyle said:


> View attachment 160083



I have never once heard it was CGI.  The theory was that it was faked and filmed in a closed set by Stanley Kubrick.  What would you possibly CGI anyways, the buggy driving around in the dirt or people on strings being pulled up in the air when they jump?  All of those would be better done with practical effects even today.

For what it's worth, I believe that we landed on the moon AND that the video was likely faked. They video just doesn't hold up when viewed on modern equipment instead of on a 20" 1970s tv via OTA broadcast.  Not to mention a lot of video is "missing" with the excuse that they overwrote the tapes, you know because NASA didn't have the budget to save their tapes and had to reuse them.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## glhs837

Clem72 said:


> I have never once heard it was CGI.  The theory was that it was faked and filmed in a closed set by Stanley Kubrick.  What would you possibly CGI anyways, the buggy driving around in the dirt or people on strings being pulled up in the air when they jump?  All of those would be better done with practical effects even today.
> 
> For what it's worth, I believe that we landed on the moon AND that the video was likely faked. They video just doesn't hold up when viewed on modern equipment instead of on a 20" 1970s tv via OTA broadcast.  Not to mention a lot of video is "missing" with the excuse that they overwrote the tapes, you know because NASA didn't have the budget to save their tapes and had to reuse them.




Having watched a ton of aircraft test footage from that era, I disagree. And given what I know of govt management systems, I firmly believe someone wrote over the wrong tapes.


----------



## Kyle

glhs837 said:


> Having watched a ton of aircraft test footage from that era, I disagree. And given what I know of govt management systems, I firmly believe someone wrote over the wrong tapes.


Never attribute to malice what can easily be explained by stupidity.


----------



## Clem72

glhs837 said:


> Having watched a ton of aircraft test footage from that era, I disagree. And given what I know of govt management systems, I firmly believe someone wrote over the wrong tapes.



To clarify, you have seen aircraft test footage that shows strings jerking the aircraft up and back at odd angles and have seen people write over the only existing copies of mankind first achievements in aviation (i.e. first hypersonic flight)?

Because I would say 1960s test aircraft footage being grainy/jumpy and overwriting old footage the 6th test flight of the umpteenth hundred aircraft ever developed aren't exactly the same.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 162148


Speaking of aliens, the new season of Resident Alien starts tomorrow night.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> Speaking of aliens, the new season of Resident Alien starts tomorrow night.


Never heard of it. Looked it up, looks like the guy from fire fly.


----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> Never heard of it. Looked it up, looks like the guy from fire fly.


It is.  I find it one of the better comedies on TV at the moment.


----------



## rio

GopherM said:


> View attachment 161838


This right here could've  spoiled the whole series of "How I Met Your Mother".


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Kyle




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## rio

Kyle said:


> View attachment 164481


Just when I thought moving to the Ozarks sounded like a good idea....


----------



## RoseRed

rio said:


> Just when I thought moving to the Ozarks sounded like a good idea....


No more Langmore's.


----------



## rio

RoseRed said:


> No more Langmore's.


I had to look that up. Never watched the show!


----------



## Monello

RoseRed said:


> No more Langmore's.


There's Three.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM

I think I know why she accepted his proposal!


----------



## itsbob

Kyle said:


> I never understood the fascination with golf until now....
> 
> View attachment 156670


I think I played that hole.. well, before the infection.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## spr1975wshs

GopherM said:


> View attachment 166196


Been thinking that since I first saw her on the news when we still lived in northern Illinois.


----------



## GopherM

spr1975wshs said:


> Been thinking that since I first saw her on the news when we stilled lived in northern Illinois.


Well, if you can't have looks, at least you get brains.  Opps, my mistake!


----------



## kwillia

Kyle said:


> View attachment 160173


He understands  “you get what you pay for”.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 166238


Now that there is INSTANT FB jail material...


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> Now that there is INSTANT FB jail material...


We’ll see.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> We’ll see.


7 minutes and counting.


----------



## Gilligan

When I posted my infamous "its Friday and I'm exhausted" meme of the guy in spandex and lingerie with his hootus up the tailpipe of a car...I was in FB jail withing literally seconds!!!  They got some killer algorithms over there..

This pic of me workin on my car got me a stretch in the cell too...go figger...


----------



## RoseRed

His post is still there.  My comment is gone.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Gilligan said:


> When I posted my infamous "its Friday and I'm exhausted" meme of the guy in spandex and lingerie with his hootus up the tailpipe of a car...I was in FB jail withing literally seconds!!!  They got some killer algorithms over there..
> 
> This pic of me workin on my car got me a stretch in the cell too...go figger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 166247


Is that a station wagon?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 166542


And the very first thing that popped into my mind was...


motorboating.


----------



## RoseRed

Sneakers said:


> And the very first thing that popped into my mind was...
> 
> 
> motorboating.


Inboard.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM

A Catholic  Priest, a Baptist Preacher and a Rabbi all served as Chaplains to the students of Northern  Michigan University at Marquette in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.

They would get together two or three times a week for coffee and to talk shop.
One day, someone made the comment that preaching to people isn't really  all that hard, a real challenge would be to preach to  a bear.
One thing led to another, and they decided to do an experiment. They  would all  go out into the woods, find a bear, preach  to it, and attempt to convert it to their  religion. Seven days later, they all came together to discuss their  experiences.

Father Flannery, who had his arm in a sling, was on crutches, and had various  bandages on his body and limbs, went  first.
'Well,' he said, 'I went into the woods to find me a bear. And when I found him, I began to read to him from the Catechism.
Well, that bear wanted nothing to do with me and began to slap me  around.  So I quickly grabbed my holy water, sprinkled  him and, Holy Mary Mother of God, he became as gentle as a lamb. The Bishop is coming out next week to give him first communion and confirmation.'

Reverend Billy Bob the Baptist spoke next. He was in a  wheelchair, had one arm and both legs in casts, and had an IV drip.
In his best fire-and-brimstone oratory, he exclaimed, 'WELL,  brothers, you KNOW that we Baptists don't  sprinkle! I went out and I FOUND me a  bear. And then I began  to  read to my bear from God's HOLY WORD!  But that  bear wanted nothing to do with me.
So I took AHOLD of him and we began to wrestle. We wrestled down one hill, UP another and DOWN another until we came to a creek.
So I quickly DUNKED him and BAPTIZED his hairy soul. And just like you said, he became as gentle as a lamb. We spent the rest of the day praising Jesus.        Hallelujah!

The Priest and the Reverend both looked down at the Rabbi, who was lying in a hospital bed. He was in a body cast and traction with IV's and monitors running in and out of him.  He was in really bad shape.

The Rabbi looked up and said:  "Looking back on it, circumcision may not  have been the best way to start


----------

